# Event Sponsors



## TallAdam85 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just seen this online
http://www.sponsorshipsecrets.com/martial_arts.htm was wondering if anyone has seen it. Or if any one has any tips on finding event sponsors. I have a tax write off sheet to make a wish. Last week I mailed out 100 letters that I had someone make to sound good. But only 2 replies back where no address. So I am out of Ideas I have also sent emails. Just wondering How to find event sponsors and was thinking of getting this if it worked. or if u could give me a tip

adam@adamlux.com


----------

